# New Departure Hub Question



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2016)

Are the brake disc's on a New Departure model B and model C the same? If not? What differentiates the two?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2016)

I pulled mine apart and noticed the axle was just slightly bent, and then I noticed that the brake disc's were a little narled up on the tab's, and I've heard about sounding them, but thinking they might be better off being replaced.


----------

